# Home defense or SHTF shotgun recommendations.



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Any recommendations on a HD or SHTF shotgun?
Started to look at the Remington 870 for home/personal defense. What model do you recommend?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

There are those here that do not like an 870, but I do!








This is a $200 pawn shop find with a Wilson Combat 2 shot mag extension, Magpul fore end, 19" cylinder bore barrel, and some other goodies.
I shot a 21/25 average at trap with it this year with the stock mod. choke barrel. Our 5 man team took the club championship for our league.

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

For home defense when shtf, 
Depends on the situation imo.
As we've already witnessed with the current rioting and looting it does give us one situation of how it may occur. 
Your ability to maintain shooting I think is important. Firepower capacity.
Multiple guns ( in case of a malfunction) 
Multiple Magazines. 
Remember some of the looters were also armed with guns and Molotov cocktails. 
Fire extinguishers,( ABC )


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Goldwing said:


> There are those here that do not like an 870, but I do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice find !!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)




----------

